# Let's Talk Pier/Surf Tackle



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, bear with me guys. I had a 21' Larson DC204 International Series years ago and fished the heck out of it before selling it due to a divorce. I've wade fished all over Galvesto/Freeport since I was 12 years old, I'm 54 now. In the process of rounding up a skinny water boat, but it's a year out.

So.........I just love to be close to the water, don't have to be "catching", just "fishin'".

I have 2 Penn 525MAG reels on Oceanmaster 12-footers (1 3-6 oz., 1 6-12 oz.) I'm going to Galveston tomorrow through Monday and staying at the Holiday Inn Resort On the Beach on the Seawall. It's an extended fishing weekend for me (free room via Priority Club points). Depending on water/wind/weather conditions, I'm open to fishing anything from rock groins, the 2 piers, Galv. beach, West Bay, SLP, Surfside beach. My surf rigs are good to go.

But...........the 61st Street Pier and the Galveston Fishing Pier (aka Gulf Coast Pier) limit rod length to 10-feet max. (do they actually check????)

Well today I stopped by FTU Katy Frwy and picked up a cheap FTU 9-foot 1-6 oz. surf rod, just to ensure that I had at least 1 "legal" pier rod for night fishing the piers. I can put 1 of my 525MAG's on it if need be.

Or, I can get another reeljust for that pole. I want to take advantage of getting maximum distance and I can do the Boca bearing swap, Rocket Fuel, extra mag...etc mods if need be. I'd want this reel to be useful on my 12-footers as well when necessary. I was thinking Ambassador 6500C3..... or 7000(some version).........

What would you guys do?

I also fish TxCty Dike a lot for reds sharks and black drum. I want to start chunking more bait out into the Gulf-proper just for the heck of it. But piers are relaxing with my wagonloaded up.

Again, do they really check your poles at the piers...???

Thanks!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

The 525 mag should be fine for the pier. I would fish at least 25lb. line on it. I may be at 61st in the morning if you want someone to fish with.

Go to the kite shop across from the 91st pier and buy some 40 feet of 130 lb. spectra for a top shot. Be sure and use super glue on the knot.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

61st will almost always check and send you back to the truck, galveston (91st) is more worried about being a tourist attraction and does not strictly enforce the same policies (you should be fine there).


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

cwood;
I guess I must look guilty or something, because every time I go to 91st they
check my rods...I don't know why bit they do....
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## cwood3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I reckon I'll just rig the FTU 9' with a 525mag and take my curator/castaway when on the pier. But maybe I'll hit the rock groin right in front of my holiday inn at nite and run the 2 12-footers. Heck, I'm easy!


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

I run a Daiwa Saltist 20 on a 9' Tica Medium Heavy Fast action casting rod that's rated for 2-6 oz. weights, and can sling that thing a LONG way. I have about 300 yards of 30 lb braid topped off with a 15 lb mono topshot. I tie a 50 lb shock leader that's as long as the rod is, up and back, plus about 8 raps around the spool. I use 4 oz. spider weights and a nice chunk of cut bait all the time.

I've caught some big jacks, substantial (to 6') sharks, and just about all manner of reds, drum, pompano, and others in between with this particular rig.

My latest pier rig is an 8' Tica 'Dolphin' spinning rod with a Quantum Boca ptsd 50 spinning reel...the thing holds 330 yards of 30 lb braid, and has 28 lbs of drag pressure...and it can turn a run away jack in a hurry...and it's LIGHT.










Best of luck,
Coastal Angler


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

*10' max ??????*

just curious why do the piers have restrictions on rod lengths ?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never fished the piers with long rods, and just one time years ago with my trout gear and caught a 8# Red and gave it to a young girl walking the pier. My question is the number of long rods allowed for each person? I guess the long rods are for the T heads


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I think both piers now do 2 rods per person regardless of size long as theyre not over 10 foot. Used to be 3 rods per. I think the reason is that many people lay the long rods against the rail, and the butts end up blocking the walking space (think trip hazard, possible lawsuit). Although at 61st now they have holders on the t head so the rods are verticle and off the deck, so im not sure why theyre still such sticklers for that size limit. I usually bring one 10 footer for sharks/ reds and one 7 foot for catching baits and throwing artificials if Im seein any specks or spanish. Let us know how you did tonight cwood, looks like it finally flattened out for you this evening. Ill be on the sand at jamaica tomorrow and sun am, then probably 91st sun pm. Good luck to everybody this weekend!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

To be honest, I have had as much or more fun tossing two 8' med heavy Ugly Stiks off the piers over the years. I have a couple of older Penn 500S reels with some 50# power pro under a hundred yard or so top shot of 25# big game. I also added some Smoothie drag washers to them as well. So far I haven't had any issues with getting spooled or not being able to put the brakes on some pretty decent fish.

If I want to go heavy, I have a 555 and a 4/0 wide I can put on them. Either of them will cast plenty far and are still small enough to have a good time with.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That was what I was thinking, I was going to take my BTB R&R's, a Daiwa Sealine 30 and a Penn squidder on 7' Ugly Tiger Sticks. I don't know how much distance I will lose not using my 10' with a Daiwa Sealine HA 50. But, off a pier its should make that much difference would it.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Do yall prefer bait cast or spin cast when surf fishing? Reason I ask is I always used bait cast but have thought about using my spin cast.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

fishNwithfish said:


> Do yall prefer bait cast or spin cast when surf fishing? Reason I ask is I always used bait cast but have thought about using my spin cast.


Most seasoned surf fosherman around here use bait cast, but a few use spin.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

SurfRunner said:


> Most seasoned surf fosherman around here use bait cast, but a few use spin.


This comment made me chuckle.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

CoastalAngler said:


> My latest pier rig is an 8' Tica 'Dolphin' spinning rod with a Quantum Boca ptsd 50 spinning reel...the thing holds 330 yards of 30 lb braid, and has 28 lbs of drag pressure...and it can turn a run away jack in a hurry...and it's LIGHT.


Weird! I bought this same combo last Friday. Boca 50 w/ Tica rod. Super happy with it!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thinkin about givin it a shot with my spin cast due to casting further then bait cast


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> Most seasoned surf fosherman around here use bait cast, but a few use spin.


I'm 27 and lived close to the surf my whole life except those wonderful years in College Station where I admittedly didn't fish much.

In the surf I started fishing with all spinning gear as a kid because it was easier and I'd lose my mind over some whiting. Then it was all baitcast gear when I thought I knew what I was doing. Now that I realize I don't know half what I thought I did, I use spinning gear for lures and mostly baitcast for live/dead baits.

On the jetty I use spinning for everything with few exceptions.

Offshore, it's all baitcast gear.

Bayfishing, I use both depending on a lot of variables.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

FIDO said:


> Weird! I bought this same combo last Friday. Boca 50 w/ Tica rod. Super happy with it!


The more you use it, the more you'll like it.

The only downside is that my wife hijacked that combo, and now I have to buy another one.


----------

